# The Importance Of Glucosamine



## K1 (Jan 13, 2013)

– By Pittbull

Glucosamine is an amino sugar which is an important precursor in the biosynthesis of cartilage. Cartilage acts as the shock absorber of the joints. Now visualize a water balloon filled with water and a big sponge inside of it. When you press your hand into the centre of the balloon and move the pressure from side to side, the water redistributes in response to the pressure. This is the way the cartilage in joint responds to jumping, twisting, and excess weight it distributes the pressure evenly to account for the excess load, thus protecting the bone and joint. With age and use, the cartilage loses this resiliency; much like the sponge in the balloon dries out. The pain and inflammation that results from the degradation of cartilage is referred to as osteoarthritis or osteoarthritis.

People with these conditions are often told that “it will only get worse”. This is often not true. People with osteoarthritis are often told that their condition “will only get worse”. This is often not true. Many physicians now agree that the symptoms associated with osteoarthritis can improve slowly with exercise, physical therapy, and a choice of either oral non-steroidal anti-inflammatories (NSAIDs) or corticosteroids injected into the joint spaces. This treatment approach helps to alleviate the pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis resulting in long term pain relief.

Unfortunately there are often side effects such as gastrointestinal problems or local irritation associated with the use of NSAIDs and corticosteroids. These treatments also treat the symptoms of osteoarthritis and not necessarily the root of the problem and in fact they may contribute to a decline in arthritic condition with long term use. Although recently; as with many illnesses; the focus is changing and now rather than looking purely at how to treat the problem we have to treat the symptoms and in effect try to prevent or slow the onset of osteoarthritis.

Ok, about now you’re asking what dose this got to do with me. I’m a healthy athlete and I feel fine.

With the stress we as athletes put on our body, we become more susceptible in later life to start seeing the onset of osteoarthritis among other illnesses (of a degenerative nature). As stated above, why wait till we have the problem and then treat it when we can help prevent either the early onset of it or actually prevent it totally.

Up until a few years ago supplementation of vitamins and minerals for healthy joints was quite often overlooked. Subjectively, once glucosamine was being used 75-80% of people reported drastic improvements in their pain and mobility. But because of limited clinical references, most physicians remained sceptical. In order to understand the theory of how glucosamine sulphate works you need, to have a picture of what cartilage is made of and how it works to protect the joint.

The main components of cartilage are glycosaminoglycans, water, hyaluronic acid, proteoglycans, chondroitin sulphate molecules, collagen and elastin. All these components are held together in a collagen matrix (like a sponge holds water). They all form the cushioning and smooth gliding of joints. In order to maintain these properties of cartilage health, a person needs a nutrient rich diet and an ample supply of glycosaminoglycans (GAG’s), chondroitin sulphate and proteoglycans; otherwise the cartilage will begin to break down. Arthritis researchers now believe that it is the decay of proteoglycans and glycosaminoglycans that is the central process in the disease process of osteoarthritis and osteoarthritis. Research focusing on prevention of osteoarthritis seems to point to the use of glucosamine sulphates to help protect and repair the proteoglycans in cartilage. Glucosamine is believed to play a role in regulating cartilage formation and metabolism by encouraging higher production of collagen and proteoglycans; it also stimulates synovial production of hyaluronic acid which has the shock absorbing and lubricating properties in synovial fluid.

There have been many double blind studies carried out showing the effectiveness of glucosamine in maintaining healthy cartilage and joints. After a three year study it was found that those supplemented with glucosamine had improvement in their joint space while those receiving a placebo finding decreased joint space. This showed that proactive supplementation of glucosamine kept the protective cartilage well maintained.

How much glucosamine should be taken? The amount of Glucosamine sulphate an individual needs should be based on weight. An individual who weighs Less than 120 pounds should take 1,000 milligrams day, 120 to 200 pounds 1,500 milligrams and more than 200 pounds 2,000 milligrams. However athletes have been shown to respond well to 3,000 milligrams per day. Most individuals will not notice a drastic improvement until they have taken the right dose for at least 4 weeks.


References:
The role of glucosamine sulphate and chondroitin sulphates in the treatment of degenerative joint disease. Altern Med Rev. Feb 1998;3(1):27-39.
Glucosamine. Ann Pharmacotherapy 1998 May;32(5):574-9.
Enhanced synovial production of hyaluronic acid may explain rapid clinical response to high-dose glucosamine in osteoarthritis. Med Hypotheses, 50(6):507-10 1998 Jun
Antiarthritic effects of glucosamine sulphate studied in animal models. Arzeimittelforschung 41:542.
The Arthritis Bible. Weatherby C, Gordin L;Healing Arts Press. 1999.


----------

